# Starburst Mysterious Objects



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone identify these objects,there are two of them, found in the overhead locker of a 2007 Autocruise Starburst


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

They look like a filler cushion for a bed.
My hymer came with three boards,I found out what two were were for the third is still a mystery.


----------

